# Should I repair built in flash, use external flash or purchase new Canon?



## NICUmom (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi everyone - I just found this site and I'm excited to explore every thread!!  I have a Canon Rebel Xti and the built in flash will not pop up. I've tried cleaning it with a q-tip and alcohol and it didn't work. I also called tech support.  The only help they gave:  Pay $200 plus shipping to have the flash replaced, but they admitted it could cost more.  Or option 2 was that I could pay $350 for a refurbished camera that has a 90 day warranty.  Neither of those options appeal to me.  
I actually do have an external flash - but as luck would have it - it's not working either.  I hope that is a coincidence. I tried to replace the batteries and it didn't help.  A friend has suggested I try their external flash to see if it works or buy a new external flash.
Basically - I'm asking - if you could get away with using the external flash - is that what you would do? Or would you purchase a new camera?  I have several Canon lenses so I hate to switch brands at this point.
Thanks for tips!!!


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 26, 2011)

I never use my camera's popup flash...  you always have more choices and more control over the result using an external flash.  Most of the time my external isn't even mounted to the camera, so that I have even more flexibility.  I'd keep using the camera and maybe pick up a nice external flash on eBay if you can't get yours working.

p.s.  your screen name...  Swim with the cactus and float with the stone?


----------



## Hickeydog (Sep 26, 2011)

Borrow your friend's flash to make sure that the hot shoe works.  Then grab a $60 external flash off Fleabay.  Not only will that give you getter results than the internal flash, but it's also the cheapest option.


----------



## NICUmom (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions!  I was really hoping I wouldn't have to buy a new camera.  I will work with the external flash.  LOL on the screen name - just is what it is though, my kids were born premature thus they were "Neonatal ICU" babies.


----------

